# 2.5L-I5_motor mount_DIY



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

BSH said:


> http://www.bshspeedshop.com/bshstore/products/BSH-2.5L-Engine-Mount.html
> *Product Description*
> Performance Features:
> As we are sure you’ve noticed the factory motor mounts have a ton of give in them. Our billet mounts reduce the ability of the engine to flex back by incorporating 78a durometer bushings and the billet bodies to hold them. This bushing set does a great job of limiting movement while still maintaining an acceptable level of comfort needed to be used on a daily driven street car. This both greatly enhances the fun factor and performance of the car and also removes the all too common problem of blowing out the factory mounts on your higher powered setup.
> ...





seeing that the mounts were released, and that BSH or anyone else has posted the DIY, here i am.

this is a guide, and i am not to be held responsible if you screw up and damage your engine! so be careful!



1) ok so, ope the hood, and this is what it should look like










remove the 10mm bolt that holds the windshield fluid

2)the very next thing you should do, is jack up the car, and secure it with some jack stands. NEVER WORK ON A IMPROPERLY SUPPORTED CAR!










3)on this step, i proceeded to remove the passenger wheel to have more clearance.
then i partly removed the liner. You'll need some torx to do so.










4) put a jack on the motor. I raised it throu the oil pan. it didnt bend at all.
raise the motor. once the jack and the motor are in contact, you can give it a pump or 2 to be safe.

this is what you should be seeing:









its a 16mm bolt. remove it.


5)now, back to the engine compartment: we need to remove the coolant bottle.
move the line from the way and you should see 2 torx bolts. remove em










and











6)you should now be able to perfectly see the mount.
remove the 2 13mm bolts to get the braket out of the way.










7)now we start to remove the mount.

i started by taking the mount out of the engine.

remove this 2 16mm bolts.










8)now the engine should be resting on the jack. and the mount should only be attached to the car.

now, remove the 16mm bolt from the body.










9)remove the last 16mm bolt from the body.










10) you should now be able to completely remove the mount from the car/engine.










11)the two mounts.










12) install the bsh motor mount in the reverse order.

13) start with the 16mm bolt located on the wheel compt. do not torque or do nothing, just put it in.










14)then you can put the 2 16mm bolts to the engine.

15) now is when you can put the last 16mm that go to the body.

16)torque it all.










and then once everything is bck together, this is what it should look like:












tips:

--loosen up the 13mm bolt on the middle of the BSH mount. torque it at the very end (30lbs)

--you are going to have to move the engine up and down to be able to fit the mount and all the bolts. dont be scared to raise the engine.

--DO NOT remove the jack from the engine, untill the mount is completely torqued and installed.

--work on a COLD car.

--you should have a torque bar that goes from 0-90ft-lbs.

--you can buy the mount from BSH


post up or PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice DIY dude. I do have one small thing to add. no offense, but when torquing mounts your actually supposed to hand tighten everything as much as possible, then remove the jack from under the car. Then with all the weight on the new mount, you torque all the bolts. I know, it sounds wierd, but thats what I've read in other instructions and that's how I do every mount I've ever installed. I'm sure it doesn't make that much of a difference, but I believe that's the proper procedure. Great DIY though, and thanks for making the first one :beer:

So what do you think about the mount? does it give the engine a bit more of a growl like the 2.0T mounts?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i torqued everything, and when i removed the jack i re torqued... forgot to say it... lol.
but you are supposed to "just put in" the bolts when doing the install. and once everything is put in, then you tighten them. that way you have enough room to wiggle and move the mount.

i havent had a chance to drive it..!


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

lol yeah like I said, it probably doesn't make a difference. Dude you gotta let me know after you drive it. Congrats on getting it installed :beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i'll drive it tomorrow... and i'll brake it in during the weekend.
gainsville>>tampa>>daytona>>tampa>>gainesville.
lol, about...700 miles...

so on sunday i should be giving it a review as well


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Lol greyt idk how you have the patience to wait till your long trip tomorrow. If that was me I'd drive it right away to try and see the difference, even if it's just around the block


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i have 2 tests on monday... lol.
thats enough patience to sit tight!!!


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

Nice work Grey thanks :thumbup: 

I'd like to say with the hype of this mount and you're good work this should be a sticky for a while


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

nice man.:beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

makes me happy to make something that helps us all...


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

Awesome write up, thank you! Looking forward to your impressions and if it cleans up all the slop in shifting / launching. :beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

short review 1


thygreyt said:


> 30 miles with the mount so far... which was the morning drive...
> 
> i got a couple vids... all will be posted on sunday...
> 
> ...



short review 2 


thygreyt said:


> the car has some vibes at around 900rpm, but now the car feels SOLID, in a good way.
> 
> i have the pendulum, the insert for the pendulum, and the tranny stage 2 insert.
> the car now a different subtle growl, and once you hear it, you KNOW it is a 5 cylinder.
> ...


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

interested in pics of the trans mount bolted up


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

BlackRabbit2point5 said:


> interested in pics of the trans mount bolted up


huh?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

videos ARE NOT WOT (wide open throttle)
they are only cruising videos, meant to show the sound difference... i dunno if you can really appreciate it, i do thou... lol

I can hear the fif cylinder... hopefully you guys can too.

this was at WOT, but before the mount and the uni stage 2, again, hopefully you can appreciate the difference


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

sounds more throaty. :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

a7xogg said:


> sounds more throaty. :thumbup:


i call it: "fifth cylinder sound"


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> i call it: "fifth cylinder sound"


The fifth cylinder scares honda owners lol. How long have you had the WALK kit? How much less can u move the engine? Like i can go to mine and shake the engine and it moves way too much for my liking.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

This mount Project makes me want a BUNNY!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> This mount Project makes me want a BUNNY!


The sound of a 2.5 is very unique, and its awesome who this mount gives it the german accent...!!


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

Nice vids Grey :thumbup:


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

Yeah nice vids man. Thing sounds beastly!


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

So now that it's been a little over a month and now that the group buy is basically ready, how's the car feel with everything basically settled/settling in?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

It sounds and it feels incredible.
I just got a valnetine one, so I have been enjoyng some good creuising at around 90mph, and it amazing... 
I mean. There are no specific words to describe the feeling. I tried to do so with some vids, but you can really capture it on video, you have to drive it.

It is amazing, trully.

On sat I have another 300 mile road trip. And for the first time in some time, I am really waiting to make the trip.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

u can tell that when the trans shifts there is no slop/lag just power to ground transfer. before mine if i was doing a dig, i would get wheel spin 1st-2nd, now a little more amount of wheel spin but u can feel all the power going to the wheels insted of being wasted by the motor rocking.


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

That's friggin awesome...

Do you ever come by the SoFla area? (boca,springs, ft. lauderdale...) If you do, it'd be awesome to see the beast in person.

:thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

cracKness said:


> That's friggin awesome...
> 
> Do you ever come by the SoFla area? (boca,springs, ft. lauderdale...) If you do, it'd be awesome to see the beast in person.
> 
> :thumbup:


lol. i am originally from venezuela.
mother from venezuela, dad from wisconsin.
and i have lived all my life between venezuela and pompano beach. i moved for sure in 2007, and i have been living here ever since. last august i moved from pompano (near ft lauderdale) to gainesville. but on summer i have plans in fort lauderdale, so i'll be spending some good 3 months with my family...

so, more than likely we can meet!  i'll be moving down for the 3 months around may 6th.
for the first couple of days imma be hard working on the car. doing a bunch of installs. if you ever need any help at all, let me know.  see ya soon


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

Awesome! 

Soy Dominicano, pero naci en NYC. Been in south florida since 95 and have no plans on leaving it lol...

Let me know when you're down  I can provide an extra pair of hands for wrenching if needed as well! No real knowledge, but never afraid to take shtuff apart lol...


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

Can someone give me a part number for the bolts that should be replaced? My VW parts department is useless and the only thing I found was on ECS and it was a 7 bolt kit that I don't believe is for the correct side. Thanks :beer:


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

Bump for a part number on these bolts? :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i'll post em tonight


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

whats with the cel in your last video?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

A mistake from my part... Lol. Its long gone... I had a small exhaust leak...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

dont remember which bolt was which... that day i bought several...
-torque arm insert bolt. (pendulum)x1 bolt
-control arms (for the anti-lift kit) x6 bolts
-motor mount bolts: x6










go to the dealer, go to the parts dpt, and ask the person to check em individually on the ETKA. and based on the pics, you'll know which one is which.


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

Something I'm interested in knowing: how long did the installation take?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

bout 45 mins


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the DIY. I just got done today installing this motor mount and BFI tranny mount insert. I totally get by what you said in a thread about hearing the 5th cylinder now. How long did it take for the mount to break in?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

a7xogg said:


> Thanks for the DIY. I just got done today installing this motor mount and BFI tranny mount insert. I totally get by what you said in a thread about hearing the 5th cylinder now. How long did it take for the mount to break in?


 
It totally transforms the sound of the car...

Steve from unitronic drove my car through the mountains at sowo, and he loves it all... Specially the 5th cyl sound. It was distinguished... Lol.

Um, bro I drove +1000 miles on the first 4 days with the mount... And about 8K since... So it pretty muich broke in FAST. Dunno how would it be for the regular people... Lol. 

But the tranny took about 1 month /1k


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> It totally transforms the sound of the car...
> 
> Steve from unitronic drove my car through the mountains at sowo, and he loves it all... Specially the 5th cyl sound. It was distinguished... Lol.
> 
> ...


Ok. How much does it vidbrate now since u first installed it?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

a7xogg said:


> Ok. How much does it vidbrate now since u first installed it?


It almost stock now... Lol. Just minimum vibes around 800-1k


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

a7xogg said:


> Thanks for the DIY. I just got done today installing this motor mount and BFI tranny mount insert. I totally get by what you said in a thread about hearing the 5th cylinder now. How long did it take for the mount to break in?


Stage 1 BFI insert?


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

b1aCkDeA7h said:


> Stage 1 BFI insert?


Stage 2 insert.


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

Hopefully the vibes even out on my setup, Stage 1 BFI trans insert and BSH dogbone insert. Didn't have time to get in my mount when I was working on the car last Saturday, stupid rain.


----------



## redrbt2.5 (May 11, 2009)

How much have you noticed the cabin noise change? I had mine on for the drive from jersey to sowo and back and I find it to be pretty loud.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

redrbt2.5 said:


> How much have you noticed the cabin noise change? I had mine on for the drive from jersey to sowo and back and I find it to be pretty loud.


what? noise on cabin cause of the mount??

i havent experienced such a thing... in my case it was a more refined sound, not a louder one... what WAS loud was the AWE paired with the EJ headers... but thats all fixed up now.


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

redrbt2.5 said:


> How much have you noticed the cabin noise change? I had mine on for the drive from jersey to sowo and back and I find it to be pretty loud.


I have more cabin noise, but thats prob because i went with BFI stage 2 insert. Im waiting for my mounts to break in b4 i do any review. I also am running a full eurojet exhaust and full whiteline upgraded bushings. Im sure this combo doesnt help me with less vibrations. My vibrations go away after 15-20 mph unless i go WOT. Oh yeah, the 5 cyl sounds mean as f**k on deceleration now.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

a7xogg said:


> I have more cabin noise, but thats prob because i went with BFI stage 2 insert. Im waiting for my mounts to break in b4 i do any review. I also am running a full eurojet exhaust and full whiteline upgraded bushings. Im sure this combo doesnt help me with less vibrations. My vibrations go away after 15-20 mph unless i go WOT. Oh yeah, the 5 cyl sounds mean as f**k on deceleration now.


the stage 2 insert creates a LOT of vibrations. i know, ihad it.


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> the stage 2 insert creates a LOT of vibrations. i know, ihad it.


So the BSH tranny mount creates less vibration than the BFI stage 2?
That prod has to do with the grade polyurethane


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

a7xogg said:


> So the BSH tranny mount creates less vibration than the BFI stage 2?
> That prod has to do with the grade polyurethane


i have driven about 3k since the swap. so all the mounts are broken in... and there are next to no vibes on iddle, nor any other rpm...

but in short, yes.... the bsh mount uses softer polyurethane so in turn it has less vibes.


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> i have driven about 3k since the swap. so all the mounts are broken in... and there are next to no vibes on iddle, nor any other rpm...
> 
> but in short, yes.... the bsh mount uses softer polyurethane so in turn it has less vibes.


Im almost 100% that my control arm bushings are giving me the vibrations that i have noticed. Idle isnt bad for me. i get between 1500-2k and it vibrates like crazy. I noticed a little increase in vibrations at those rpm when i installed the control arm bushings. My combination of polyurethane through out the car i think gives me my vibrations.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

bro, i have the walk kit, all 3 mounts and a bit more...

your vibrations are comming from the stage 2 insert. i'm positive, cause thats how it was for me... it was BAD but only in a very specific rpm range.


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> bro, i have the walk kit, all 3 mounts and a bit more...
> 
> your vibrations are comming from the stage 2 insert. i'm positive, cause thats how it was for me... it was BAD but only in a very specific rpm range.


Probably right.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

16)torque it all. 












Fred, I see this picture it taken from your computer. where did you go to for this because i need these specs along with others for putting my engine back together. Thanks


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

thats from the bentley manual... i just looked up the engine mounts.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> thats from the bentley manual... i just looked up the engine mounts.


 yea that's what i figured...i unfortunately don't own one


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

what do you need?


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

could you tell me the specs for the transmission bolts to the block, timing chain cover,the trans mount, and where the pendulum bolts to trans. Thanks!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

looks like this guys isnt having any issues with the things removed... you know, the braket for the windshield fluid


----------

